# Avian Pox and other Illnesses



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,
pretty gruesome I know but I have a few new shots of a great tit in my garden that has the Avian Pox.
Any donations made I will surely pass on for his medical bills..........

As if life isn't hard enough already. Poor thing?

Cheers


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Avian Pox*

Another one....


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Avian Pox*

And another one......


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Avian Pox*

And lastly, Gammy, from a few years ago.


----------



## bjd (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's a greenfinch thats not doing too well, probably got Trichomonosis

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 28, 2013)

And another Great tit with Avian Pox. Apparently 90% of all Avian Pox affected birds in Germany are great tits.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 28, 2013)

He certainly doesn't look well!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Brian,

Where are you located to get so many sick birds?


----------



## bjd (Apr 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Where are you located to get so many sick birds?


North west Germany. I wonder if it is that many or whether I spend too much time watching them? Maybe they built a nuclear power plant just down the road......
We are doing a lot of disinfecting of the feeders, and not feeding the finches till the sick one pops off.
Cheers


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your answer Brian. I watch them carefully at my feeder here (Eastern Canada), and they seem healthy so far. I wish you all the best with your birds, hoping things are going to get better in your region.

Cheers


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 28, 2013)

bjd said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brian,
> ...



im living in central germany. small village.
never seen that here.... hell that´s gross.

a nuclear plant is not so much a problem. they are under strict control.

coal, chemical industry nearby? that´s a constant source of pollution.


----------



## bjd (Apr 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Thanks for your answer Brain. I watch them carefully at my feeder here (Eastern Canada), and they seem healthy so far. I wish you all the best with your birds, hoping things are going to get better in your region.
> Cheers


Hi,
I guess many people do keep a good eye on whats going on, but how many sit there with a a Canon 100-400 zoom, which gives you the chance to see things later that you may well have missed live? My wife says she would not have noticed most of our problem birds if I hadn't shown her the shots on the PC.
But it does pose the question of what is going on?

Concerning the Finches:
http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/helpingbirds/health/sickbirds/greenfinches.aspx

Concerning the Pox, the Great tit with the big growth on its breast has not been seen over the weekend,
makes you wonder what will happen if a Hawk ate it? OTOH probably nothing as it does seem as if the pox doesn't affect all species.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 5, 2013)

Seems like nature is sorting things out. Only this Great Tit with Avian Pox left now, this is in the early stages.
I assume it will pass it on to its offspring whilst feeding them.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 5, 2013)

bjd said:


> Here's a greenfinch thats not doing too well, probably got Trichomonosis
> 
> Cheers Brian


And here's a video of the poor thing. 
http://youtu.be/_UPLlbnkTT0
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2013)

Here's another ill Greenfinch, Vet confirmed Trichomonosis.
I actually put it out of its misery about an hour after taking this photo, its hard
to just sit there and watch them flapping around and falling over etc.
Cheers Brian


----------

